
TCL to Stop Selling Blackberry Branded Devices - initself
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/03/tech/blackberry-smartphones/ihdex.html
======
initself
I've got nothing but love for my Verizon KEY2 LE. Finally, someone got a
keyboard phone right.

~~~
schoen
It's weird how the keys are aligned vertically rather than staggered like
other desktop and smartphone keyboards, though. I wonder how they came to that
decision.

